# Software Build v11.0 2022.2.*



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

*Resources for Software Information:*

TeslaFi: Firmware Tracker
Teslapedia: Software Updates
NotATeslaApp: Software Updates
*Software Versions:*

2022.2.1 14a481af80f (2022-01-27)
*Previous Software Thread:*

Software Build v11.0 & v10.2 2021.44.*
*Release Notes:*
TBD​


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

So far, this has only been released in China.

https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...are-update-adds-customized-car-colours.20387/
https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...ges-in-latest-software-update-in-china.20400/


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

TeslaFi only shows 0.2% of the fleet on this build.
Perhaps it's more popular in China, and TeslaFi itself isn't popular there.
But I'm going to unpin this thread and remove the Current tag.


----------

